# engine chirping



## c6vette (Jul 24, 2011)

2011 eco 1.4 turbo automatic

Got an engine chirping sound at idle up to 900rpm. It goes away anywhere above 900rpm.
Hard to tell where its coming from . Shot some degreaser on the belt, no change.
Any suggestions


----------



## justinalbs (Feb 14, 2014)

On my 13' I had that chirp at idle that turned out to be from water pump pulley.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

I would check the spark plugs. I had this happen once, and retorquing the spark plugs resolved the issue. If they are under torqued it can cause a chirping noise as air squeaks out.


----------



## c6vette (Jul 24, 2011)

justinalbs said:


> On my 13' I had that chirp at idle that turned out to be from water pump pulley.


I assume you had to replace the pump.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Sound like you got a bird stuck in your muffler bearing


----------



## c6vette (Jul 24, 2011)

Going to pull them tomorrow, regap and torque to 216 inch lbs. Will let you know if the chirp goes away. Thanks for the input.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Mine sounded like this. It speeds up with the idle and disappears above a certain RPM. My #3 plug was loose. This is not my video, but it sounded the same. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=itiZC1aDEps


----------



## justinalbs (Feb 14, 2014)

Yeah dealer replaced pump chirp gone. They had to remove the belt and spin the pulleys to find it.


----------



## c6vette (Jul 24, 2011)

dhpnet-----Thank you- thank you- thank you
Could not wait till tomorrow. Removed the plugs-none seemed loose. One plug was tight coming out and may have been the culprit. Check the gap at .028. Reset the plugs at 216 inch/lbs.
Noise, that was always there, is GONE!
If you visit NY at any time ,look me up, drinks are on me!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

c6vette said:


> 2011 eco 1.4 turbo automatic
> 
> Got an engine chirping sound at idle up to 900rpm. It goes away anywhere above 900rpm.
> Hard to tell where its coming from . Shot some degreaser on the belt, no change.
> Any suggestions


Hey C6vette, 

If you need assistance bringing this to the dealership's attention, we would be more than happy to be that extra layer of help! Feel free to send us a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and preferred dealership. We look forward to your updates! 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## c6vette (Jul 24, 2011)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hey C6vette,
> 
> If you need assistance bringing this to the dealership's attention, we would be more than happy to be that extra layer of help! Feel free to send us a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and preferred dealership. We look forward to your updates!
> 
> ...


 Patsy G.
Thanks for your concern and response. If you read thread #9 you will see I solved the problem thanks to member dhpnet's response. A simple plug spark pull and retorqueing solved the problem. Probably saved $1000 vs. the cost of going to a dealership.
Al


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Reading the threads of today I had to listen to that video. Simply amazing how a spark plug could make that noise! Very weird, I' glad someone posted the video of the noise, as that is not the traditional chirping I was thinking about. 

Amazing-

Glad you found that one, that could have been a ton of parts and time and still a squeak.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

c6vette said:


> Patsy G.
> Thanks for your concern and response. If you read thread #9 you will see I solved the problem thanks to member dhpnet's response. A simple plug spark pull and retorqueing solved the problem. Probably saved $1000 vs. the cost of going to a dealership.
> Al


Hey Al, 

I did just see that! Thanks for the update though . Glad everything is working well for you, but if you ever need the assistance in the future, you know where to find me!

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

c6vette said:


> dhpnet-----Thank you- thank you- thank you
> Could not wait till tomorrow. Removed the plugs-none seemed loose. One plug was tight coming out and may have been the culprit. Check the gap at .028. Reset the plugs at 216 inch/lbs.
> Noise, that was always there, is GONE!
> If you visit NY at any time ,look me up, drinks are on me!


Glad to hear that it's fixed, and that it was simple. I look forward to the drinks. LOL!


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

What an excellent forum this is. It was this thread that helped me find and fix the chirping noise that developed recently. I was fiquring a trip to the dealer and how many dollars this was going to be. But after finding this thread and 1/2 hour in the driveway, gapping and retorquing the plugs, squeak is GONE! Number 2 plug was loose and sooty, 2 others were loose but not finger loose. All fixed and running great again. Thanks to this group and the videos that were posted also.


----------



## sixtyin3 (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks for the thread and the video! I've been chasing this for 2 weeks on my Cruze, put a new belt tensioner on, and was getting ready to do the water pump because I thought that may have been it. I hate throwing parts at cars without a proper diagnosis.

My car was making the same exact noise. I popped the coil pack out, sure enough, number 3 was loose and 4 wasn't all that tight. 

Thanks again for helping me out big time!


----------



## jethrobo (Jun 5, 2017)

Yep a loose plug #3 as well. Would never of found this 

Thanks all


----------



## WiseManWhite (Aug 10, 2013)

Thank you for this! My girlfriend had her spark plugs recently changed and days later her engine is making the exact same noise as noted in the shared video.


----------

